# I need a new lightweight Full Face helmet



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

I need to replace my aging Bell full face helmet. Recently, I have had some neck problems (osteophytes impinging on the spinal cord) and want the lightest weight helmet that offers decent protection. I have heard a lot about TLD and their carbon helmets, despite being a quality product, I think its mostly marketing hype. Fox, Giro, Bell....which brands do you think would be the best choice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

dang just saw this:

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/full-face-helmet-shootout-and-guide-intro/

Any other opinions?


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

you dont have to get carbon to be light. the TLD D2 and T.H.E. ONE composite helmets are pretty effing light. it's not hype. they are really well made products.

all 3 of those helmets you mentioned are fairly bulky. they're not bricks by any means, but they arent light weight either. which is not a bad thing to some people.

right now i run a Giro Remedy and i'll be switching over to a TLD or T.H.E. helmet because of their smaller profile and lighter weight. 

Remedy is great and fits well, but i need some new bling for next season haha


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

THE for the win!!!


----------



## chup29 (Nov 28, 2006)

TLD helmets are dang light - i just got the 09 carbon and coming from a 661 carbon, you can definatly tell the difference - its huge!!! everyone who picks up my TLD is like, "woah thats light" and the quality is superb and i found the fit to be relatively easy to set up and very comfortable when you get it dialed in and it looks great which is veryimportant.
my 0.02$


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow. A Bell helmet is too heavy for you? 
Sounds like you need to hit the neck machine at the gym.
I have an '06 Bellistic helmet and I've had no issues with it at all. And I actually thought it was pretty light. 
One thing I thought about (and the difference may be negligible) but I know the Bellistic helmet has a longer chinguard than normal. I like those because it's not so close to your nose/mouth and allows for better ventilation. But the longer nose may cause more leverage as it sticks out longer (think of the difference of holding a heavy object close to you vice extending your arm out and trying to hold the object that way; which strains you more?).
You could try a helmet with a much shorter 'snout', but it will be closer to your nose/mouth and have a little less ventilation and will get hotter in there than with a longer snout helmet..


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

Check out the specialized deviants, single lightest fullface on the market. The thing is like a heavy duty XC helmet, thats a fullface. I have one of those, as well as a THE. That being said, I don't like riding my deviant everywhere, I think it's a little too light for places with lots of rocks and chairlifts. If you want something light that's the helmet to get. If you want something light AND super strong get the THE


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

Tally another one for a THE helmet, I was quite surprised how light it is when I got it. It is also quite strong and fairly comfy. I hope you guys dont mind the pic. Some of their new 2009 designs are really nice aesthetically speaking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Check out the Rockgardn Blacklite too. Its light and DOT approved, which most of the other's mentioned are not and priced about the same as the others mentioned ($149). I won't ride a non DOT helmet anymore, too many knocks to the melon to take the risk.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the great responses. I wish there was a review that actually weighed the helmets. DOT helmets are obviously going to be heavier. And a company can always make a smaller "medium" to shave grams, even if it means you will only fit a Large. I do light freeride and all the trails at whistler, but dont do big jumps, gaps of drops and am always leary of trees.

@rmb_mike: its not that the Bellistic is crazy heavy for me. Read the OP, the bones (osteophytes) of my vertebrae are pushing into my spinal cord, get it? The riding position (hyperextension) might exacerbate this, particularly with a heavy helmet. So I want to go as light as possible. And I won't give up riding.

List of helmet weights:
Giro Remedy $270 (189 sale) *900 grams* (CSPC, ASTM, CE)
Giro Remedy S
Troy Lee Designs D2 Carbon $375 *937 grams *(CSPC, ASTM F-2032-00/1952-00, and CE)
Dainese D-Raptor $325 *961 grams *(CE, EN)
Specialized Deviant Carbon $360 *868 grams*--(measured 970g Medium)
Specialized Deviant composite 1050 grams--measured Large (CPSC, SNELL B-95, CE and ASTM 1952) 
SixSixOne Evolution Carbon $289 *1043 grams* (ASTM 1952 and CPSC) 
Giro Remdy FF $160 *1050 grams*
Rockgardn Blacklite $120 *1250 grams*, (_*DOT*_, ECE)

One review site (of course its MBA):
http://www.mbaction.com/ME2/dirmod....0&tier=3&nid=B1E288FFACAE45A897E3F47155C6B11B
rankings:
#1- Giro Remedy score 9, 1020g
#2- Specialized Deviant Carbon score 13, 992g
#3- THE D2 Carbon score 15, 992g
#4- THE ONE Carbon score 20, 1080g
#5- Sixsixone Carbon score 23, 1050g
#6- Fox Rampage score 24, 1110g

No idea if they actually weighed the helmets, and they posted weights in pounds and ounces like neanderthals, so I had to convert to grams myself.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

New helmets to consider:

POC Cortex (Sweden) 
http://www.thebikegeek.com/2008/12/14/poc-sports-cortex-full-face-helmet-and-iris-goggles/
http://www.sicklines.com/2009/01/15/spotlight-poc-cortex-flow-helmet-and-iris-dh-goggles/
Website: http://www.pocski.com/index.asp

I like how all the 'hardcore dudes' trashed the look of the helmet. They probably dont even know what Aramid fiber is, lol!

Since I am researching the topic, here is some info that might be interesting:
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/m...-sixsixone-flight-warp-helmet-4659.479.1.html
"Not all full face helmets meet certification standards for the face guard"

I also didn't realize that the newer Bellistic helmets were 907 grams. Mine must be close to 1500g (its probably 5 yrs old) night and day directly comparing it in one hand, to the Giro Remedy in the other hand.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

rdhfreethought said:


> @rmb_mike: its not that the Bellistic is crazy heavy for me. Read the OP, the bones (osteophytes) of my vertebrae are pushing into my spinal cord, get it? The riding position (hyperextension) might exacerbate this, particularly with a heavy helmet. So I want to go as light as possible. And I won't give up riding.


Ahhh. Gotcha. If that's the case, it sounds like a helmet may be the least of your worries. 
I hope you find one that suits you and I hope your condition doesn't get bad enough to where you won't be able to ride at all.
What has the doctor said about your condition?


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

rmb_mike said:


> Ahhh. Gotcha. If that's the case, it sounds like a helmet may be the least of your worries.
> I hope you find one that suits you and I hope your condition doesn't get bad enough to where you won't be able to ride at all.
> What has the doctor said about your condition?


Neurosurgeon said it should not pose an overly increased risk (in terms of paralysis), but that the positioning while riding is terrible long term. I am fairly certain that she has never been mountain biking before and I have a feeling that she was picturing a gentle stroll along some meadow with flowers and birds singing. Screw that. I am hitting Whistler more this summer than ever before. I am taking her advice seriously, and I happen to know a thing or two about medicine myself. But some things in life are worth the risk, and I think the risk in this instance is very small. However, not upgrading to a top-of-the-line helmet at this point would be kinda stupid.


----------



## Desert Pig (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a brand new Fox Rampage '08 Full Face size Medium I'm selling for $80 plus shipping. Steal of a deal and the graphics are *****in man!


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

+1 for the composite d-2. super light, mega comfy and a great fit if ya have a narrow head. im very hard to fit and the sm/xs fits as well as anything ive owned since 1976. found it new and cheap on ebay but i was lucky as hell that day.

theres a part of me that wants a se-2 for the added safety and i may just do that for nuttyer courses.


----------



## Duckiller (Jan 23, 2008)

For what it's worth I have had both the T.H.E. Carbon One helmet and a Giro Carbon Remedy in my hands within the last month. The T.H.E. helmet in my opinion is a nicer helmet, just bummed that it did not fit my head for $hit. More like my old motorcross helmet but much heavier feeling than the Giro. The CF Remedy feels like a feather, it is crazy when you are used to a motorcycle helmet. Pros for the Giro are that it has tons of vents and an easier to use chin strap and is super comfortable. That being said if I raced and I was going to take a huge wreck on my lid I would want the T.H.E. helmet but the odds of me actually doing that are very small as I don't race and I am a puss.


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

Desert Pig said:


> I have a brand new Fox Rampage '08 Full Face size Medium I'm selling for $80 plus shipping. Steal of a deal and the graphics are *****in man!


Me too! Black and gold. Don't work with glasses.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

Duckiller said:


> For what it's worth I have had both the T.H.E. Carbon One helmet and a Giro Carbon Remedy in my hands within the last month. The T.H.E. helmet in my opinion is a nicer helmet, just bummed that it did not fit my head for $hit.


What was wrong with the fit on the THE helmet?
I'm shopping for a lid


----------



## Duckiller (Jan 23, 2008)

Bikezilla said:


> What was wrong with the fit on the THE helmet?
> I'm shopping for a lid


It fits strange. It puts huge pressure on the front of my head, enough that it actually hurt. I bought the XL version and even with that my cheeks were smashed into the lower face part of the helmet. Its like they tried to make it so low profile that they did not leave you any room for your face! My head is pretty standard too, my XC/AM helmet is a Fox Flux but I fit into my old Bell fine also. My moto helmet is an older version TLD and that also fits fine which is why I was confused with the way the THE helmet fit. If it works for you the finish of the helmets are really nice though.


----------



## EastBay_Slim (Jan 4, 2007)

*THE fit*

I agree with what others are reporting. I wore a THE CF last year. Really sweet helmet, excellent construction, well ventilated, light. It save my noggin for sure when I had a devastating crash that left my L1 vertebrae with a bust fracture. No head injuries though the helmet showed multiple stress fractures and has since been retired. It is a snug fit though for sure. Very little room for your face, and tight getting it on and off.

I have since healed up and now rocking a Remedy CF. Light as hell and very, very good fit. So much more comfortable to me. And, I have no worries over it's reliability. Solid overall construction and very proven design.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Update:
I tried on a few helmets. My head seems to fit the TLD Med/Lg size the best. I have not tried a THE helmet, although it looks like a quality helmet. 

One thing I like is the ability to hear well around me. Neither the TLD or THE have ear holes. The Bell has slots on the outside, but its covered by the liner on the inside. I also like to hear the 'rush' of wind in my ear. Its like driving a convertible at 100 mph, vs a big mercedes at 100 mph. One feels crazy fast, the other is like a trip to the grocery store.

The POC helmet is not out yet.

The Giro Remedy is the leading contender at this point.

It seems that a lot of 2009 helmets are heavier. The main reason, I believe, is the change to conform to the ASTM downhill standard. Hence the Remedy and many other helmets have a slight redesign and weigh around 100g heavier. 

Helmets I have not been able to try because local (i.e. 75 miles) carry them: Rockgardn, Dainese. Shame, since they are both known for excellent products.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

What about the 661 Evolution? Have you also considered those?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

get a neck brace for added support


----------



## rvmdmechanic (Sep 18, 2008)

Just got a remedy cf - bought unseen, the fit is superb. and lightweight. a winner for sure.


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

Hope this helps a little:

THE Care Package Arrived the other day for the South East Boyz..... I have to say seeing these helmets in Person are so much better than in the Photos. The Saddles are called the "Flow". Sorry not my best work... Thanks to the guys at THE for the support!!!!

Enjoy the Shots:








Twisted Vine Carbon
















Coliseum Carbon
















For you Weight Weenies!!!!








Cecil :thumbsup:


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

NICE looking THE stuff. I have yet to find a saddle that fits me. Tried 4 WTB, had a Koobi that fit ok until I broke the rail. My Azonic is easily the most comfy, even for long rides (its soft and shouldn't stay comfortable). I must have a wierd ass. 

Speaking of wierd, I really was liking that black and white THE...then I looked closer at that statue on the back. Is that guy wearing a CONDOM?? (with an erect penis ta boot!)

Speaking of cool helmets, I really like the transparant Dainese, it looks like velociraptor skin or something...cool. Wish I could order 4 different makes and try them all on, keep one and return the rest.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i have buyed this Troy Lee Carbon blue flame 08on sale $250


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

I tried on the 661 Medium. It was too small in the jaw area, just like the Bell. So far the only really comfortable one I have tried is the TLD. The two I have to try before purchasing would be the THE and Giro Remedy, (and Dainese if I could find one).


----------



## Geoarchy_in_the_Shore (Apr 19, 2008)

Get a Specialized Deviant!
It's as light as a XC helmet, I swear! I love it! http://www.bikemagic.com/review/reviewproduct/mps/RPN/49349/RGN/14/RCN/68/V/1/SP/


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

THE eliminated. I like the Remedy the best so far, although the TLD still fit the best. I may order a POC, since they are available. I dig the 'natural' Dainese as the best looking in photos, but don't think I'll get that one either. The TLD and THE have the best quality of manufacture so far. About 2 weeks away from (finally) purchasing one of the above helmets. I will post when it arrives.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Man I'm glad I didn't shell out for a carbon THE helmet, my 661 pro bravo is lighter. THE helmets are super sexy, but for $300 I'd expect it to be lighter than the super comfy (non carbon) 661 I just picked up for 60 bucks. I just cant justify that price for a cool paintjob, I guess it might help keep you from crashing because you would be too afraid to scratch the helmet.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

From what I have seen, most of these helmets are good to excellent quality. I didn't like the 661 mainly because the fit. I bet its fairly easy to make a sub 1000g helmet, but the quality of materials that make it last longer, fit better, and take multiple impacts also can make it heavier. Glad you like your 661. I like the new technology they are incorporating into their body armor (non-newtonian gel stuff).


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

The wait is finally over. Sadly, I never got to try on the Dainese. In the end, the TLD was the most comfortable, and the THE was the surprise. After all was said and done, I was seconds from buying the Giro Remedy, it felt good, light, nice vents, and most importantly I could hear things going on around me while wearing it. But, in the end that was not the choice I made. The one I ended up picking was one I liked early on, but couldn't find any information on. Then one day a little bird told me to check out Competative Cyclist (actually, it was Google) and I found it for sale. It was erroneous at first since they had not received the shipment yet. So I waited until they arrived later in the week. I had Eric try it on for me and describe how it related to the other helmets he had tried on. Based on that I bought it without even trying it on. It is the first MTB helmet this company has made. However, I liked the company's mission statement and the focus of their efforts on protection...and it all seemed very honest and as evidenced by the helmet design, without the slightest hint of flash.

In the end, I went with P.O.C. of Sweden, and I couldnt be happier. It has all the things I wanted, none of the things I didn't, its comfortable, quality build feels great. And as a bonus I can really hear things going around me, and there is nothing around my ears, so my ears dont sweat or get squished.

Here are some pics:











1050 grams (+/- 10g)









Fits my SCOTT goggles perfectly


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Freethought that helmet is a work of art.Very few vents how's that?I got cow poop in my mouth today because I wasn't wearing a full face.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

rdhfreethought said:


> In the end, I went with P.O.C. of Sweden, and I couldnt be happier. It has all the things I wanted, none of the things I didn't, its comfortable, quality build feels great. And as a bonus I can really hear things going around me, and there is nothing around my ears, so my ears dont sweat or get squished.


How is the fit? I am in between sizes and thinking which way to go - M/L or L/XL...


----------



## hugeben (Jan 15, 2006)

Wouldn't it be better to spend the money on a neck brace instead?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

hugeben said:


> Wouldn't it be better to spend the money on a neck brace instead?


Those are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

what kind of neck exercises can you do to help make your neck stronger? a weak neck on a hard crash seems like a bad idea... know what i mean.. - i'd consult our doctor.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

looks like i came a little late. Wish my 06 661 full comp wasnt so heavy. I hope toget a remedy soon


----------



## ChipM (Jul 12, 2007)

ruralrider528 said:


> Tally another one for a THE helmet, I was quite surprised how light it is when I got it. It is also quite strong and fairly comfy. I hope you guys dont mind the pic. Some of their new 2009 designs are really nice aesthetically speaking.


Does anyone know where I can get one of these? I really like the looks of the one pictured but it's not even on THE's website and the only one I've found is on ebay and it's a XL (way too big for me).

Thanks!


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

You could buy the helmet and extra fit pads, in your size, if you wanted.


----------



## ChipM (Jul 12, 2007)

juanbeegas said:


> You could buy the helmet and extra fit pads, in your size, if you wanted.


Are the Large and XL the same shell just different internal padding?


----------



## macdaddyg2006 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Giro remedy for $80 w/ shipping*

http://www.sierratradingpost.com Also put in this code for an extra 20% off ALVJULY9


----------



## helenarider (Sep 2, 2008)

I really like my giro remedy! its got lots of ventilation! and its fairly light!


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

ChipM said:


> Are the Large and XL the same shell just different internal padding?


Yep, they are.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Check these guys out. Just saw them up in Whistler, incredibly light helmet (with a price tag to match though  )

http://www.marushin-helmets.jp/


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

My Small Bell Drop is sub 1000grams. 

moto helmet is pushing 3.5lbs.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

POC Helmets are great, they are simple, not much design which is why I dont like the TLDs, and the are not just helmets, they have the MIPS research laboratory behind them. This helmet seems to be THE HELMET for protection, and all that research comes into the hefty price tag...around 600usd :madmax: :madmax: ... what I would like to know if anyone has had a hard crash on it, what happens with the inner liner after it... since it is supossed to detach from the casing to prevent injuries by rotational force... I mean is this one a multi hit helmet? 

And as this other guy said... this sweedish company´s mission statement seem akwardly honest, which I find good..... TLD could learn something instead of only making bling.. :thumbsup:


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm curious about how the fit on the POC compares to other brands/models out there. No one locally caries their FF lids, just their ski/snowboard stuff. The product looks and sounds the part, but for that kind of outlay, I would need to know how the thing fits for sure. Their snow lids seemed to be a little more on the round side, like a Remedy, which isn't the best fit on my oval head. Any additional info on fit and sizing would be awesome!


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

this is a pic of my set up. Mike Lord captured it perfectly. its light and has so many vents. i have a hard time actually getting warm in the helmet. plus personnally im not a huge fan of some of the graphics out there these days so this is simple and if i want later down the road it is a blank slate.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

godfather said:


> I'm curious about how the fit on the POC compares to other brands/models out there. No one locally caries their FF lids, just their ski/snowboard stuff. The product looks and sounds the part, but for that kind of outlay, I would need to know how the thing fits for sure. Their snow lids seemed to be a little more on the round side, like a Remedy, which isn't the best fit on my oval head. Any additional info on fit and sizing would be awesome!


For what it's worth, I do not have a round head and it fits me perfectly. I think it was the 661 that was most 'round' and larger compared to the other helmets. I also really like the side/jaw padding. It keeps the helmet from moving around, but stays comfortable.

Regarding a hard hit, it wasn't anything that knocked my unconscious, but enough to leave a mark:


----------



## sanfran.jess (Jan 15, 2010)

Check out Kali Protectives. Their newest DH helmet, the Avatar is one of the lightest and most durable helmets on the market right now. I just bought their Durgana helmet, and it's super light as well. Lighter on the wallet than the Avatar too!


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

rdhfreethought said:


> For what it's worth, I do not have a round head and it fits me perfectly. I think it was the 661 that was most 'round' and larger compared to the other helmets. I also really like the side/jaw padding. It keeps the helmet from moving around, but stays comfortable.
> 
> Regarding a hard hit, it wasn't anything that knocked my unconscious, but enough to leave a mark:


So, what would you say the POC compares most closely to in terms of fit and sizing? I'm riding a Fox Rampage in size Medium at the moment. It fits pretty well. The Giro Remedy was too round for my head. The TLD D2 fit pretty well, but I'm kind of between the XS/S and the M/L. Closer to the M/L though. I think my next lid will be either a D3, POC Cortex DH, or a light DOT helmet like the Fox V3 Carbon.


----------



## macdaddyg2006 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Here's another manufacturer to think about...*

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/mtb-apparel...liprotectives/durgana/PRD_426351_6705crx.aspx


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

godfather said:


> So, what would you say the POC compares most closely to in terms of fit and sizing? I'm riding a Fox Rampage in size Medium at the moment. It fits pretty well. The Giro Remedy was too round for my head. The TLD D2 fit pretty well, but I'm kind of between the XS/S and the M/L. Closer to the M/L though. I think my next lid will be either a D3, POC Cortex DH, or a light DOT helmet like the Fox V3 Carbon.


I found that it was similar to the TLD. In all honesty, if doesnt have the bling of the TLD, and the TLD sure fit nicely. When I first tried one on, it was by far the most comfortable and best fit for me of all the helmets I had tried on until that point. Then I tried the POC, and it fit great. But no back to back comparison, so I couldn't say for sure. Possibly the TLD, but it was an easy decision for me since I was after protection first, and not busy graphics.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

I currently run a Giro Remedy and love it. It fits my head well, is pretty light, and breathes well too. I wear it on all of my rides...including the AM ones with a good deal of climbing. I recently placed an order from my LBS for a Specialized Deviant 2 though (not the CF one ). Figured I needed a helmet with even MORE ventilation for my AM rides. I'll be sure to post my thoughts once I get it and get to ride with it...


----------



## sdude30 (Oct 19, 2009)

+1 on the Giro Remedy CF. i wear mine on xc rides sometimes if i think ill be hitting that random drop off the trail a few times. i don't notice any more weight vs my bucket helmet, and the ventilations been great so far, now for the summer test... plus it was a christmas present from the gf, i think they were 169 on jenson back then


----------

